

Microsoft's Army Of Lawyers Was No Match For A Kid From Kent State - Arjuna
http://www.clevescene.com/cleveland/kill-bill/Content?oid=1490131

======
bediger

      1. Ha ha!
      2. The Kid from Kent State's father refers to an "IP" lawyer as a "cockroach". 
      3. "Zamos says he'll still use the company's software. He has no choice. "I have to, since they practically own the universe.""
    

Number 3 seems most problematic to me, but given a choice, I use a linux
desktop.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> given a choice, I use a linux desktop.

He probably doesn't have much of a choice if he's using university hardware.

------
nextparadigms
If only big companies like Samsung and HTC could stand-up to Microsoft like
that, too.

~~~
pavel_lishin
The problem is that the big companies have a lot to lose, and they have to pay
the lawyers, too.

